# 1"To the angel of the church in Ephesus write:



## Ronnie T (Dec 9, 2010)

In the first 3 chapters of Revelation Jesus asked John to write letters and deliver them to what is described as an "angel" at each of the churches.

Who are those angels?
Was John to deliver information to a heavenly angel???


----------



## SneekEE (Dec 9, 2010)

I say no, i figure it was the preacher.


----------



## christianhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

An angel is a Messenger,a Pastor is also a Messenger.I'm going to stay with what The WORD says,an angel.Michael watches over Israel,Gabriel the messenger to the gentiles,and other duties.We have guardian angels,I believe we have appointed angels in every area concerning believers.Why wouldn't we have angels guarding,and ministering to the Church?


----------



## Lowjack (Dec 9, 2010)

Yes it is the Pastor , This is what leads me to believe Revelations was originally written in Hebrew, as saying Messenger(Malak) in Hebrew Would be most natural


----------



## formula1 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re:*

Pastor, Leader, or Messenger of the church. The one charged with ensuring the word of God gets to the church.


----------



## Madman (Dec 10, 2010)

Pastor, Bishop, Head of the church.


----------



## gordon 2 (Dec 10, 2010)

Is that where the word name Malachi comes? From the word malak?

The order of melchizedek comes  to mind... and its root Melech...

"The name Melchizedek has its root in two Hebrew words, melech- meaning "King" [1] and tzedek (see tzadik) - meaning "righteous(ness)" [2]. Literally then, "The King of Righteousness" or "The Righteous King" souce is wiki.



This gives a whole new spin on angels.... Very interesting.


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 10, 2010)

I thought this was very interesting also.
I had never thought of the true meaning of the word as used by Jesus in these letters until someone mentioned it to me recently.
I began doing some research.

I do believe Jesus intended these letters to go to the spiritual leader of each of these churches.

Preachers/Pastors need to stay strong in the Word and not faulter to the ways and wisdom of man.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Dec 11, 2010)

Fascinating stuff !




Ronnie T said:


> I thought this was very interesting also.
> I had never thought of the true meaning of the word as used by Jesus in these letters until someone mentioned it to me recently.
> I began doing some research.
> 
> ...



Amen Brother!


----------



## gordon 2 (Dec 11, 2010)

Swamp Runner said:


> Fascinating stuff !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So...we can safely say that a pastor's( messenger's) message should be of the spirit because a close reading of scripture must indeed provide for an angel to be in the spirit and therefore an angel is indeed a spiritual being. 

 My two cents: Good pastors are inspired by the Spirit. It is their business to inspire the flock...likewise. Those that merely manage the church, miss the Mark.


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 11, 2010)

gordon 2 said:


> So...we can safely say that a pastor's( messenger's) message should be of the spirit because a close reading of scripture must indeed provide for an angel to be in the spirit and therefore an angel is indeed a spiritual being.
> 
> My two cents: Good pastors are inspired by the Spirit. It is their business to inspire the flock...likewise. Those that merely manage the church, miss the Mark.



Miss the mark by a mile in my humble little opinion.
Remodeling the sanctuary and which missionaries to support need to be managed by some Elders and the Deacons.  The Pastor/Preacher need to deal with Bible/biblical/spiritual/discipleship wishes of God and the needs of the congregation.

Timothy is probably a good example.  
I don't think God ever expected that a Pastor would be hired to move from Arizona to a church in Georgia and take over as Director of Operations.

Just my opinion.


----------



## gordon 2 (Dec 12, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> Miss the mark by a mile in my humble little opinion.
> Remodeling the sanctuary and which missionaries to support need to be managed by some Elders and the Deacons.  The Pastor/Preacher need to deal with Bible/biblical/spiritual/discipleship wishes of God and the needs of the congregation.
> 
> Timothy is probably a good example.
> ...


 Amen to this...


----------

